# Marriage should be fun!



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

I think marriage should be fun. It seems though that after all the newlywed bliss, having children and bills piling up, a lot of marriages loose the humor. My husband is one of the funniest men I have ever known and can always make me laugh:rofl::rofl:

We can't be the only couple who has a ton of laughter in our marriage, not that we don't have our downs too. Please share your funny times and practical jokes that has helped your marriages!


----------



## speakingforsomemen (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree, marriage is a freaking barrel of deaf dumb and blind monkeys!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

We have alot of laughter in our marraige , I even did a thread on it , our brand of humor.... 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/long-t...ughter-marraige-bantering-joking-joy-all.html

My husband is more of a laid back type soul who doesn't say a whole lot- but in the past 3 yrs as we have grown so much closer in alot of really FUN ways, he has opened up more than he has ever showed us all.... he talks more , he jokes more, he flirts more, he shares more. 

Tonight we had one of our son's Girlfriends over here, and I sat back watching him telling these 2 a bunch of funny stories at our dinner table, one after the other , he was having a ball, even jumped in on one of my stories & wanted to finish it...he did a better job anyway. We had to embarrass our son just a little. 

We are ALWAYS laughing at our house, our humor can be a little CRUDE at times, we are old fashioned in many ways but we are not what I would call "proper" or politically correct by any means. I can't say we do practical jokes on each other, it is probably more a making fun of each other in an honest way that is somehow quite halarious. 

Just tonight, 3nd son is on the computer skyping his buddy who used to sleep overnight all the time, well he hasn't been over here in a while. This kid would literally fall sound asleep sitting in a chair with his head draped over his knees, with his hands falling at his feet -never seen anything like it ! I would come down to cook breakfast and see this..wanting so bad to snap a picture of this-just for memorys sake. 

My son told him this today over skype...how I wanted to get a picture of him sleeping , I yelled in the room "that sounded really naughty" ! His friend is well used to me. 

We just have alot of fun !


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

My H has a wicked sense of humor and we laugh alot, it helps us get though some hard times

I also think of sex as adult 'playtime' and playtime should always be fun right?


----------



## Wheels65 (Jul 17, 2011)

I love a gal with a good sense of hummer...er humor


----------



## Patricia B. Pina (Nov 22, 2011)

For some it is like heaven on earth.

For some it is worse than going to hell.

It varies from couple to couple.


----------

